# My GSD bit my Neighbor.



## Aion (Jan 18, 2014)

My GSD is a male and is 2 yrs old. He just recently bit our neighbor, it came as a shock to most of us as we just thought he was all bark, which was our mistake in the first place. He's always had the tendency of sitting by the front door(Screen door) and tends to growl/bark at people passing close to the driveway and barks at every dog in his line of sight, no matter how far. 

He's a great family dog though, he's great with kids and he's extremely lovable and he gets along with my friends and family. It's fairly easy for him to get to know people, as long as the people meeting him for the first time don't look at him directly in the eyes. When I take him out for walks, he doesn't bark at people and he's relatively friendly but he's still on guard. With dogs, it's a whole different story, he goes mad when he sees a dog on our walks and I have to make sure to hold him hard. He just doesn't like other dogs, I'm not sure why. The dog is extremely protective over our property which includes the driveway, garage, backyard, and the whole inside of our home. He use to be able to roam around the garage w/ the driveway garage door open and he'd behave, and would never bark at people only at dogs but he would stay in place and wouldn't run off. After a while, we noticed he became more hesitant about staying in place and wanted to run off to chase after dogs so we decided to not allow him in the garage area while the garage door was open.

Going back on him biting my neighbor, he's always disliked our neighbor for some odd reason. Our neighbor doesn't go in our house but he's constantly w/ my father outside in the garage working on a car and whatnot. A week ago or so, my dad was working on a car and our neighbor was helping him out. Apparently my aunt that was visiting left the door open from the garage, and Mike(our dog) hadn't launch'd at our neighbor just yet until our neighbor reached for the wrench and handed it to my dad, right then our dog launched and bit him in the arm puncturing through his skin. The dog let go right away and ran back inside after my brother yelled @ him. This is the story I got from my younger brother as he was the one that was present and my dad was under the car at the time and didn't see anything until it was too late. I'm guessing he thought our neighbor had an intention of hurting my father w/ the wrench but idk and it doesn't help that he already dislikes our neighbor. Our neighbor did require stitches, which we did pay for and we are actually taking him next week to get him removed. We are covering all of his medical bills for the injury which is obviously the least we can do. The neighbor didn't make a big deal out of it but it obviously is. We first tried to find someone who would take him, but he's currently sick and he's on antibiotics, he scratches a lot to the point of bleeding at times. That's all expensive, and people don't want that burden on them as it costs a lot of money. We love our dog and he's a great dog at that, but after this incident we don't know what to do. We don't know of any dog trainers in the area and we are set on making a change but I'd like to get some input from some GSD owners. (I don't need people telling me that my dog is "vicious" or that he should be "put down". I want solutions, as our family realizes that we are at fault for the most part for not training our dog the way we should have.)

We Reside in San Diego, CA. The dog weighs around 95-105 and he's around 2 yrs old.
Pictures of Mike:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you want to keep him, management is key. 

Sometimes dogs just don't like other dogs, and that is an easy fix, again management.

When it's a 'people' issue, you've got to be much more on top of things, know what he's capable of, and again management is key. 

Maybe someone in your area can suggest a behaviorist to help you one on one, ideas and suggestions.

Your lucky your neighbor was so forgiving, (and I'm not being sarcastic so I apologize if it sounds like I am)...if this were a stranger, they could sue the pants off you and unfortunately the dog may pay with his life

I wouldn't try to rehome a dog like this, because you may be liable for any future incidents

So manage him, fence your yard, don't let accidents like this happen..

And I think, he may have thought something was going on with the wrench incident, because he really could have done more damage to the guy than he did if he really wanted to..(not an excuse, just an observation)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry this happened and glad the injury was not too severe. You'll need management, training, and consistent rules/boundaries from here on out. Sounds like you had some containment going on already until a door was left open, use a gate on doors like this for an added layer of prevention. Make sure everyone in the home is on board about keeping him secure. If he's not crate trained, I'd start that as well, its nice to have a secure place for him should you have days with lots of unfamiliar visitors. Hopefully someone familiar with your location has recommendations for trainers/behaviorists, lots of crappy ones out there.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

something you have to realize, you have a GSD and a large one at that, the dog took your neighbor handing your Dad a wrench as an aggressive act, your dog doesn't know the difference, your dog thought he was protecting your Dad, you really need to get some training for the pup,


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He is 2 years old, not yet fully mature and experimenting with how far he can go with you, your family, strangers and other dogs. Usually at about 4yo, most GSDs settle down and mature so are not so reactive - usually.

He is doing his job, what comes naturally to this breed, he is guarding his property and pack. However, it is very important you and everyone in the family exercise control and teach him that you are in control and you yourself can handle a dog walking by or a stranger coming to the house without his carry on. It will take consistency by everyone in the family and clear rules that it is ok for him to bark and growl to warn you, however he is not to move forward - you will take control. 

I think the easiest way to achieve this is to put him on lead always when outside (and inside if a stranger is entering) and enable the stimuli to happen, ie when a dog walks by or your neighbour or a stranger comes over. Being on lead will allow you to calmly and assertively correct him if he goes to lunge. Choose a word, such as 'leave it' and make him sit next to you. I have always had good success with these types of situations using positive reinforcement (treat rewards), for example when the neighbour comes over, make sure you have him on lead, command him to sit and reward him. Command him to 'look' at you and reward him. Keep his focus on you. Having him focusing on you is one of the best training exercises you can do (aside from recall).

You have a strong willed German Shepherd male, and will require a strong, consistent, calm handler. But keep in mind he is at an age where he is experimenting and with the right guidance from you and your family he will learn control. He will always be on guard and you will always have to monitor him, however with training and maturity he will settle.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A GSD is not a Beagle. I considered my GSD a loaded hand gun and took all precautions to protect him and anyone in the home, It was years before I let anyone touch him and he had no issues I was just that cautious! My dog never bit anyone and now your has! 

Clearly you understand the importance of training and proper socialization now. A soft muzzle around people would be order at this point and everyone in the household should be aware of where the dog is at all times.

You guys did not do this but your aunt F'd up! If you have folks coming over just put the soft muzzle on the dog end of story! People screw up.

Sorry if it's a bit harsh but your in the deep end of the pool now!

You need to get help as was already stated with this dog.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think putting him to sleep would be overkill but you do have to recognize that you've got a dog who will bite and keep him away from people that he does not trust, or has not met. We had a lab mix when I was a kid who would bite. We kept him on our property and he was not allowed to interact with anyone outside the family unless they were briefed on how to act around him and knew what they were getting into.

Unfortunately by letting him act aggressively for so long (even if it's just "noise" to you) he has now got it in his head that it is his job to tell you who is a threat and who isn't. It should be the other way around. 

When I had aggression issues with my dog, the best piece of advice a rescue gave me when I tried to rehome her was 1.) get a trainer and 2.) have that trainer show you how to use a prong collar. Prevent bad behavior and reward the heck out of sitting quietly and paying attention to you. I guarantee you there is someone training dogs in your area even if you can't find them on Google. 

Rehoming shouldn't be an option because this is too big of a problem to pass onto someone else. Plus he has already bonded with your family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Have him wear a muzzle. Thats the response I see here alot when having these issues. Find a behaviorist or trainer if you can. It will help alot.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Aion,

I applaud you and your families culpability.

I will assume via your investigation/concern/research of the situation at hand, you will go forward properly.

SuperG


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Locate a trainer/behaviorist in your area at this link : Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ? Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior . Also look under the sub-forum here for any suggestions for your area: Finding a Good Trainer - German Shepherd Dog Forums . What you want to look for is someone who is experienced with GSD and it is verifiable. Talk with several before choosing one. 

As said above, management is key here. He isn't left in the house/yard with anyone who doesn't know his triggers. With a dog who has proven he will bite, you don't have the luxury of 'forgetting'. That means if you or an immediate family member isn't with the dog, he is crated.

He can't sit at the door and bark at passerbys; dog or human. That builds up frustration. Direct his focus to you away from the door/window. In the garage, he is leashed. Again redirect his focus to you at his first stress signal.

Has he had ob training? If not, that will need to be part of the training as well. 

When out walking and meeting dogs, at his first sign, get his attention on you. That means when he gets the hard stare, or the ears go straight forward, that is the time to get his attention, not once he has started barking. Walk in a curve around the dog, not head on.

Agree with conditioning him to a basket muzzle. This type will allow him to pant, drink water and get treats. This won't be a tool to use all the time, only the times you just can't avoid him being around strangers - vet etc. At home you can avoid him being around strangers - crate him or have him under your control.

These are all temporary suggestions until you can locate a behaviorist and get their eyes on your dog and see what is going on.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Have him wear a muzzle. Thats the response I see here alot when having these issues. Find a behaviorist or trainer if you can. It will help alot.


A muzzle as a safety around strangers and company is a reasonable precaution, while "hopefully retraining or training the dog" and if any paper work gets filed it's most likely going to be mandatory?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Twyla said:


> Locate a trainer/behaviorist in your area at this link : Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ? Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior . Also look under the sub-forum here for any suggestions for your area: Finding a Good Trainer - German Shepherd Dog Forums . What you want to look for is someone who is experienced with GSD and it is verifiable. Talk with several before choosing one.
> 
> As said above, management is key here. He isn't left in the house/yard with anyone who doesn't know his triggers. With a dog who has proven he will bite, you don't have the luxury of 'forgetting'. That means if you or an immediate family member isn't with the dog, he is crated.
> 
> ...


I like the fabric muzzles myself I would use a Blk one on Rocky with company for awhile, it was less scary looking but it was not as secure. Most likely a good choice for people that know what they are doing, it worked for me but yeah I'll stop throwing it out there for "rookies".

I don't want to be responsible for a "my dog was muzzled and he still bit someone thread!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you can muzzle a dog 24/7. The dog was inside, the neighbor was outside in the garage with Dad, and Auntie left the dog out. 

Ok, so it was a accident waiting to happen, and now it did. Now you know that your dog will bite. I too think that the dog was unsure about the situation and did not like your dad laying on the ground under a car while this man he does not like was standing over him wielding tools. But I applaud you (your family) for taking responsibility for the accident, because you're right he is your responsibility. 

And now you know, he is not all bark. He is a German Shepherd who has teeth and he will use them. The good news is that you all had plenty of warning that the dog did not like this guy, and the dog is generally fine with people. What does this mean, exactly?

Training this dog, won't hurt, and will most likely make him a lot easier to live with. Once you go through some basic training, you can teach him that the garage door is off limits. He only goes out the back door where there is some type of fence, or he has a line he is connected to. Otherwise, he is taken out on leash. This is training, and it can be very helpful. 

But management is key. You need to manage the situation. When the neighbor is coming over to work on the car, crate the dog. Then no one inadvertently lets him out where the neighbor is. Always have two lines of defense. A simple screen door will not keep a 105 pound dog in. Sorry. If you cannot keep him from the door, block him from that room. Use baby gates -- if he respects them -- yes dogs do respect a flimsy baby gate, other dogs don't though, so, if he does, use them. Otherwise train him that the front door is NO. 

Look up NILIF. I don't think you guys are terrible leaders. It sounds like the dog did what a GSD should do -- not the bite, but after the bite. Your brother yelled at him and he stopped and was able to be called into the house. That's good. If the dog is blowing everyone off, than he would be dancing around the guy, nipping at him, maybe biting again, and totally ignoring your brother. That's not happening. But if by reading through NILIF -- Nothing In Life Is Free, you can fine tune your leadership a little bit, then it is that much better. 

I have to put my flack jacket on for this one, because you won't like it and neither will some others, but if this was my dog, I would take 10-15 pounds off the dog and neuter him if he is not already fixed. I would lower his intake of food, increase his exercise, and remove the hormones. The dog is a young male, he is full of himself, he is barking and reacting around the doors/showing some territorial aggression and dog aggression. I would also make use of a crate every day. The run of the house is something the dog earns. For a couple of weeks, maybe months, this dog would be put in his crate when I am not walking him, exercising him in the back yard, feeding him, training him, doing something with him -- actively spending time with him -- that could mean, him sitting at my feet while I watch a show, but the whole time, if the dog moves toward the door, I would say "Eh!, no door!" and call him to me. If he can't sit quietly through the show, I would hook a leash to him and keep it on him while I spend time with him. 

Crate for the night. 
Up in the morning out to potty, 
inside for food, 
Good walk 30 - 45 minutes
Good run about in the back yard chase the ball 15 minutes
5-10 minute training session.
Crate time. 3-4 hours.

Out to sit with you while you eat your lunch. 15 minute walk, Back in the crate. 3-4 hours. 

This simulates dogs that are crated while the owners work. 

Late afternoon, out to potty. 
Inside to eat.
30-45 minute walk
15 minute chase the ball
5-15 minute training session. 

Inside with leash on. 
Eat dinner, dog waits on leash. 
Continue to keep the dog with you on leash, take frequent breaks and teach the dog to LOOK!, do sits and downs. Use some treats, and do some tricks. Keep him right next to you, and don't let him rush the doors or windows. If he wants to, say Eh! 

We do want our dogs to let us know when something is out there. I usually tell my dogs, "Ok, I see him, enough." "Enough" means to stop whatever you are doing, I have it covered. 

And then back in the crate for the night. 

It's not forever. It is just until the dog is trained to avoid the doors, and everyone is a little more comfortable. He is a large dog, and he can be dangerous. I don't think he is a bad dog. I think you can work with this. 

The good things is that he bit once, he did not continue to attack, and he listened to your brother. 

Since this is a family dog, you might have to be a little creative and keep the whole family involved. Leashing him to you might not work, but have people keep him leashed if they bring him out of the crate for a while. 

Or give him from 7PM to 11PM freedom of the house, only making sure that someone prevents his guarding doorways, and definitely keeps a solid door between him and outside. 

I would not give him free reign all day though.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

selzer said:


> take 10-15 pounds off the dog and neuter him if he is not already fixed. I would lower his intake of food, increase his exercise, and remove the hormones. The dog is a young male, he is full of himself, he is barking and reacting around the doors/showing some territorial aggression and dog aggression. I would also make use of a crate every day. The run of the house is something the dog earns.


Excellent advice - agree totally he needs to be trimmed down, well exercised and neutered. Crate training for this type of dog is essential.


----------



## Aion (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd just like to thank all of you for your input, me and my family are truly grateful. We will be working on finding a trainer in the area, and I'll be working on getting that muzzle for those runs. 


selzer said:


> I have to put my flack jacket on for this one, because you won't like it and neither will some others, but if this was my dog, I would take 10-15 pounds off the dog and neuter him if he is not already fixed. I would lower his intake of food, increase his exercise, and remove the hormones. The dog is a young male, he is full of himself, he is barking and reacting around the doors/showing some territorial aggression and dog aggression.


 No worries, I appreciate the input ! I'm actually pretty active, and I tend to take my dog w/ me on my runs on a daily basis. 6 Miles daily & on Fridays/Saturdays we do 15 Miles at the beach. I'm guessing we might be overfeeding him, so I'll try toning the food down a bit and see how that works out for him. The whole leashing him for the majority of the time, I'm not sure how that would play out but I'll definitely try it out for a while and see how it plays out. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It would be a drag leash short leash with no handle to wear in the house something to grab just in case. The muzzle is for the house with company, I don't think you need ti for a run unless he's totally out of control and attacking random strangers and dogs?

Just avoid anybody and other dogs. I never muzzled Rocky out in the field. I have had to face down a charging (sorry folks to those that have them including myself pitt bulls) and had Rocky step up when I slipped while facing down two charging mutts. Rocky stood in front of me and I saw nothing but his teeth!

The dog that did not stop...reconsidered his life choices and retreated! It's a tool for the home the rest is training.


----------

